# New From Columbia SC



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome as well, awesome bow choice by the way, do you ever go over to Jeffrey's Archery by chance, if not I highly recommend stopping by to check out their store. I am from North, SC myself (small town bout 25 to 30 minutes south of Columbia off of 321). I miss those early seasons down there but not the heat. Once again welcome.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!!


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## SCBUCKMAN (Jul 8, 2009)

*ThANKS living1512*

Living 1512 thats where I got my Hoyt from. Tom hooked everything up for me. He and his dad are awesome people. Takes along time to get anything done but they do good work.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* SCBUCKMAN. Have fun here.


----------



## USCfan (Jun 6, 2007)

You bought a Hoyt...what a Newb. So much to learn...lol.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------

